# Chest Pains - Left Hand side



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

Does anybody get sharp shooting chest pains? It's freaking me out.


----------



## 15730 (Oct 17, 2005)

I have found if I lay down on my stomach with my hands by my side they usually go away in a couple of minutes. You can also try taking small sips of soda and see if there maybe air trapped. Also coughing a few times may help, this tightens and releases the muscles. Some times bending backwards helps stretch the stomach and chest muscles.I know how scared you are about the pain. I have been there. I have been completely checked over by a cardiologist (nuclear stress test, CT scan, etc) so I am pretty sure mine is not heart related. My cardiologist told me that if you can take a deep breath and are able to cough then you are probably okay. However if you are uncertain don't hesitate to get checked. I have GERD and Gastritis so I get these pains a lot.Shannon


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

My wife has had a similar attack as well. GERD. Now we both take a dose of the flavonoids. No GERD.Mark


----------

